# Archery shop in Edmonton



## Zarkohl (Mar 15, 2006)

Looking for the name and address of a good/reliable archery shop in Edmonton, Alberta. Thanks, Jim


----------



## boss13 (May 27, 2015)

Zarkohl said:


> Looking for the name and address of a good/reliable archery shop in Edmonton, Alberta. Thanks, Jim


Jim Bow's 13955 156 St NW, Edmonton, AB T6V 1J1. 

Awesome guys that do awesome work!


----------



## strayarrow (May 7, 2003)

boss13 said:


> Jim Bow's 13955 156 St NW, Edmonton, AB T6V 1J1.
> 
> Awesome guys that do awesome work!


Absolutely. They have been in business here in southern Alberta for a long time. Excellent to deal with.


----------



## ice67 (Jul 8, 2011)

/\ /\ What these guys said


----------



## gregant (Mar 22, 2014)

I've been treated well at Jim Bow's too. Another good shop is T&T Archery in Sherwood Park (just 10 minutes east of Edmonton at #195-130 Broadway Blvd. Sherwood Park, AB, T8H 2A3). Not sure what you're looking for, but Jim Bow's is probably more hunting oriented and T&T more for target.


----------



## Jaymaddiebo (Mar 12, 2015)

I would recommed accurate archery Alberta Beach


----------

